# What size for C&C cage?



## Rosey (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys!

I want to make a c&c cage for our bunny. He's a blanc de hotot so not as big as some of the other rabbits. What size would you recommend? 

I want to put a guinea pig C&C cage on top of his. I have a design in mind but I want to know if it's big enough for the bun.

It would be 3 panels long and 2 panels wide which I'm thinking may be too small for the bun even if I put a shelf or 2 in there.

I may be able to do 4 by moving a bird cage but I would rather not. Would 3 long be too small?

edit: I forgot to mention that we would put a run attached to it as well so he would have more room to run around while we're home.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 13, 2010)

How much does he weigh approximately?


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey sorry, I got real busy this week!

He weighs 4.5lbs.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 16, 2010)

I think 3x2 would be a fine size if there is a second level for him to run around on and he gets plenty of time outside of his cage. Personally, I feel that bigger is always better, so if you do have the room to make it 4x2 that would be better, but if you don't, 3x2 would be fine.

Could you put a pen around the outside and leave it up even when you're not home? That would give him significantly more room, but would still be removable if you need to use that space.


----------



## okiron (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with the second level. Actually if you go look at the cage thread, most people seem to use 3x2 with 2 levels.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2010)

I will check that out when i get home.

We can add an add-on but whether we keep it like that all the times will depend on one of my dog. I have one dog that's out all the time, the other 2 are crated when we aren't home. I think he would be fine. He leaves the cats alone too so I think he'll leave the bunny alone. 

Otherwise, if they are fine with supervision, my husband is home 3/5 days off the week so it should work out. 

Hopefully, we can find some cloro today and then finally get this thing built. It's been a long time in the making.


----------



## okiron (Sep 16, 2010)

We used to have a dog and a rabbit (one was stolen, the latter passed away) and the dog left our cats alone perfectly fine but was constantly bothering our rabbit. You might be comfortable with them together when you're there but I would definitely cage the rabbit or crate the dog when you leave.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2010)

We'll see how he does. I don't even have a crate for him although he could go with another one of my dogs but I don't like to do that for extended periods of time. I'll probably put the rabbit up for peace of mind. 

We do have a hamster and that dog is obsessed with the hamster. I think because it's small and fast. He never pays any attention to the rabbit at all but we shall see!


----------

